# Fenster ohne Buttons ín der Titelleiste



## bummerland (18. Jul 2003)

Wie bekomme ich z.B. das X in einem Dialogfenster in der Titelleiste weg?


----------



## Nobody (18. Jul 2003)

wüsste nicht das das geht, du könntest dessen funktion deaktivieren bzw eine andere funktion als die standart zuweisen zb beim einem abfrage fenster mit abbrechen


----------



## DTR (18. Jul 2003)

Doch, unter 1.4 müsste es gehen. Mit setUndecorated(true). Dann ist aber alles weg, die Buttons der Rahmen, die möglichkeit den Frame zu verschieben...


----------



## forsaken (18. Aug 2003)

Dann wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben als die fehlenede Funktionalität nach zucoden. Die Ränder, die Mouseinteraktion zum Verschieben, etc.

Is dann eigentlich das selbe als würdest du ein JWindow verwenden.
Da fehl ein Teil der Funktionalität ebenfalls.

Gruß forsaken


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2006)

forsaken hat recht...

Aber das mit dem neu  machen, ist nicht mehr so schwiereig, wenn du dir das mal anschaust:

www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-iframe/


----------

